# IVF/ICSI - Question?



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Just wanted to ask a quick question - at what stage in the process does DH give his Semem sample for tx.  Last test was done March 2010 and it had gotten significantly worse from test done Dec 09, was wondering do they do another test before i start dr and stimming?  Or do they just do it on EC day?  Im worried that we get to that stage and the sample has got worse again and wont be suitable.


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,
Think u should discuss that with your consultant. In my case my dp will produce sample same day as ec. However I know that in some cases/some clinics have sperm samples frozen as well

Good luck with your tx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babyd

As the girl has said he gives his sample after you  have e/c


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks the_girl and Jilly - just wondering what the procedure was.  

Do you know if you get to speak to the consultant before tx begins, i thought it was just return letter, then go collect drugs before day 21 and then i thought you just got shown by the nurse how to use them?  Is this right or to you have another talk through with your consultant


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

I suppose it depends on the clinic again.  I have not seen him again.  The nurse has explained me how to do the jabs and she has done my scan today as well.  However, at least in my clinic, they are very nice and supportive.  I am sure that if you ask them anything you need to know they will be able to help you


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babdy

I didnt see the consultant from when i signed the forms until i had my scans coming up to e/c & e/t even at that ir wasnt even dr mcmanus. Dr Traub had done my scans.

The_girl what clinic are at?

Jillyhen


----------



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Jill, I am at the Esperance clinic, in Eastbourne.  What about you?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for your help Jilly and the_girl - i suppose the doctors know whats best so think i'll just go along with what they tell me and hope and pray for the best.  the_girl both myself and Jilly are at RFC in Belfast.


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

hi Girls,

i am offically under DR Traub but i havent seen him since review appointment - during 1st cycle didnt see him from siging froms until ET - dont hink i ever saw the same person twice for scans either. 2nd cucle he did one of my scans and that was last saw of him again. 

i think it just depends on who's on duty or available at that time b ut the nurses will ans any questions or find out ans if they dont know them for you.


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Babyd I'm in similar position to you in fact in my first treatment at ec my dh gave a sample and they said there was nothing in it and asked him to give another but this was in Gcrm. I asked the nurse in Rfc what would happen if the same senario happened again and she said don't worry we'll keep goin until we get a sample that we can use so here's hoping


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Lastchancer - thanks for the info, i'll speak to the nurses when im next up and hopefully they will put my mind at rest.

sparklyme - i cant help thinking that maybe they should have frozen some last year when we had moving cells but i suppose i'll just have to hope and pray that it'll be ok


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

BD - the nurse yesterday said to me anything at all on my mind just to ring them cos we need as little stress as possible!  So just ring and go throught to nursing and put your mind at ease


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Strawberry - think i'll give them a bell just to put my mind at ease x


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi babyd

My dh did sample while i was recovering from EC.  We then had to wait for the labs to test it and then we had a meeting with the guy from the lab just to tell us that eveything was ok.  Appparently if its not they ask for another.

Gx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Gilli - i suppose i'll just have to wait and see, like everyone else but thanks for the info x


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

BabyD - our last cycle ny DH gave sample before i went for EC - when we came out they said they had only been able to find 1 viable sperm in the normal wash cycle and asked us to wait until they did another wash down to what they refer to as the dirty sample which would have lesser quality sperm and if that didnt work then DH would have to give another sample - as it turned out they only needed the 1 sperm as only 1 egg was viable but as GilliP says if they cant get anything on frist go they wil keep trying for you.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah thanks Lastchancer - that puts my mind at ease, im just freaking out about every possible thing going wrong at the minute - i should really just learn to relax and see what comes


----------



## ababyb (Jan 19, 2011)

babyd yeah u need to learn to relax   my dp had to have ssr   (for him lol) so i got to hold his hand b4 they did my ec. they will always find a way round the obstacles that are placed in front of us.


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

my af has not arrived - am due to start stimming on modnay - anyone knoew what will happen ? will they just get me to keep DR until it arrives or delay treatment all together


----------

